# Welcome to 3D Products UK



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A Little about 3D and welcome along to DW

About 3D Car Care Products -

3D Products is dedicated to provide superior, cutting edge car care products that are environmentally responsible. 
For 25 years 3D has manufactured quality green, biodegradable and natural ingredient products in Santa Clarita, California. The chemistry and materials used in 3D products are free form glycol ethers phosphates, ethylates, and meets or exceeds Volatile Organic Compound (VOC) compliance. 3D has created and established an identifiable brand, retail look and feel that is very unique to the car care industry.

We have just created the first Adaptive Abrasive Technology Rubbing Compound and Finishing Polish that is now the new standard for body shop compounds and polishes for leveling speed and
quality of finish. 3D's passion to produce the industry's best products has drawn the attention of business worldwide and is now sold in 26 countries.

3D Products UK Ltd -

Here at 3D Products UK, we are based in Newton Abbot, Devon.

We have seen how 3D has grown from an American to a Worldwide brand and are excited to have become the Sole UK Distributor so that we can establish the brand across the UK and Northern Ireland.

3D is already a well known business across the world, the level of quality 3D brings to the Car Care Industry is the reason why we want to share it with the Car Care shops, Detailers and Enthusiasts across the UK and Northern Ireland.

Website : https://3dcarcare.co.uk/


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Just ordered some 3D one polish which seems to work well with urofibre pads


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

3D One is supposedly excellent, Brian from Apex Detailing would rave about it over the likes of Sonax Perfect Finish and S20 Black which is my go to.


----------



## Lee25gsy (May 2, 2020)

looks good!!might look at getting some, Do we have a discount code??


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Why is it called 3D speed here and HD speed across the pond?


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

LeeH said:


> Why is it called 3D speed here and HD speed across the pond?


The name was changed some time ago to 3D speed over here as well. New name change by 3D


----------



## 3dcarcareuk (Dec 21, 2020)

*Discount Code*



Lee25gsy said:


> looks good!!might look at getting some, Do we have a discount code??


Hi everyone this is Olivia from 3D Products UK, we do have a banner ad coming up soon with a discount code but I have put it live already for you so for an exclusive 25% off use the discount '3DUK25'.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone and happy new year to you all!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome along :wave:


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Welcome along and thanks for that nice 25% discount. Happy New Year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

were they not at waxstock one year?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

3dcarcareuk said:


> Hi everyone this is Olivia from 3D Products UK, we do have a banner ad coming up soon with a discount code but I have put it live already for you so for an exclusive 25% off use the discount '3DUK25'.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone and happy new year to you all!


Glad have you on DW :thumb:

Your ceramic coating doesn't give any information about applying and durability. Is it possible you could give some information on your ceramic coating :thumb:


----------



## 3dcarcareuk (Dec 21, 2020)

*Waxstock*



Gas head said:


> were they not at waxstock one year?


Yes we understand somebody a few years ago imported some product but we are unaware who and why they didn't continue, however we are seriously committed to making this work and will be increasing our stock holding monthly,

Olivia
3D UK


----------



## 3dcarcareuk (Dec 21, 2020)

*3D Ceramic Coating Kit*



chongo said:


> Glad have you on DW :thumb:
> 
> Your ceramic coating doesn't give any information about applying and durability. Is it possible you could give some information on your ceramic coating :thumb:


Hi,

I have edited the description of the coating on our website and added more information and the application process for you.

Let me know if you have anymore questions,

Olivia 
3D UK


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Welcome an board and thanks for the discount code 👍 pity I bought some 3d one before Christmas 😂


----------



## 3dcarcareuk (Dec 21, 2020)

Steveom2 said:


> Welcome an board and thanks for the discount code 👍 pity I bought some 3d one before Christmas 😂


Lucky we have a large range for you to try out  discount code applies to everything on the website, Enjoy!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Order placed :thumb: 

This will be my third Mercedes Pagoda 280 SL coming to me next week for a full correction detail so looking forward to trying your X- tra cut compound and finishing polish and your ceramic coating :thumb::thumb:

I will also post my feedback on all three products on here once the detail is finished :thumb:

Is there any future plans for more ceramic coating to come :thumb:


----------



## 3dcarcareuk (Dec 21, 2020)

chongo said:


> Order placed :thumb:
> 
> This will be my third Mercedes Pagoda 280 SL coming to me next week for a full correction detail so looking forward to trying your X- tra cut compound and finishing polish and your ceramic coating :thumb::thumb:
> 
> ...


Brilliant! cant wait for the feedback hope you enjoy! if you do Facebook / instagram feel free to tag us so I can repost  (3dcarcareuk)

As for the coatings I assume you mean for wheels/glass etc, we haven't been informed of any yet, but their product developing all the time so I cant see it being to far away

They have brought out a new product called Ceramic touch 



 - here's a link to the video demo so you can have a look, were hoping to have this in our next order


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

3dcarcareuk said:


> Brilliant! cant wait for the feedback hope you enjoy! if you do Facebook / instagram feel free to tag us so I can repost  (3dcarcareuk)
> 
> As for the coatings I assume you mean for wheels/glass etc, we haven't been informed of any yet, but their product developing all the time so I cant see it being to far away
> 
> They have brought out a new product called Ceramic touch Ceramic Touch™ - YouTube - here's a link to the video demo so you can have a look, were hoping to have this in our next order


Looks great and pretty straight forward :thumb:
Am on instagram and will send you a DM on there :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Iv used the 501 and 502 and found they worked well for me. Got them locally so might of been from you 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Another order placed :thumb:


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

The polishes i used the most so far are 3D one and sonax perfect finish. I really like both, IME 3D one cuts better but doesn't leave quite the same finish for a one step has perfect finish - but i'm sure a few quick passes with a soft polishing pad would fix that. And i love the smell of 3D one. When i'm playing around with my test panel i grab 3D one over perfect finish usually. Its about half the price here in Canada too compared to sonax. Not sure in the UK but here there cleaning chemicals are very good value has well. I think when my APC i got from work runs out - purple power - i will be picking up there orange degreaser. You can use it basically anywhere. I was always drawn to 3D, "simply" because of there motto.  "Detailing Made Simple." When i got into this about 2 years ago the amount of different companies and products was overwhelming. 

They also have a foaming waterless wash to i might try. Not many on the market i don't believe.


----------



## 3dcarcareuk (Dec 21, 2020)

noorth said:


> The polishes i used the most so far are 3D one and sonax perfect finish. I really like both, IME 3D one cuts better but doesn't leave quite the same finish for a one step has perfect finish - but i'm sure a few quick passes with a soft polishing pad would fix that. And i love the smell of 3D one. When i'm playing around with my test panel i grab 3D one over perfect finish usually. Its about half the price here in Canada too compared to sonax. Not sure in the UK but here there cleaning chemicals are very good value has well. I think when my APC i got from work runs out - purple power - i will be picking up there orange degreaser. You can use it basically anywhere. I was always drawn to 3D, "simply" because of there motto.  "Detailing Made Simple." When i got into this about 2 years ago the amount of different companies and products was overwhelming.
> 
> They also have a foaming waterless wash to i might try. Not many on the market i don't believe.


Hi! Thankyou for the great review  Yes 3D ONE is a one-step compound/polish but to achieve the best high gloss finish as possible its definitely advised to switch over to a polishing/finishing pad. Please let us know what you think of the orange degreaser and the foaming waterless carwash when you give it a go :thumb:

Many Thanks,
Olivia Hall
3D UK


----------

